# Problem ICEauthority Startup on Gnome



## ohdediku (May 20, 2010)

i have a problem with gnome FreeBSD ....
before entering into the login window [GDM ]....

error message


```
Could not update. ICEauthority files / existent /. ICEauthority
```

How to fix this the problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

Shouldn't that read /nonexistent/.ICEauthority?

Can you show us the GECOS fields of that account? It looks like the home directory isn't set properly.

Please don't double post.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14349

If you happen to post in the wrong category a mod will move it for you. No need to post the same question again.


----------



## pnayak (Jan 13, 2011)

Did anyone figure this out? I am having the same problem.


----------



## silverglade00 (Jan 13, 2011)

I recently fixed this on a linux system by 
	
	



```
chown gdm:gdm /folder/containing/.ICEAuthority
```


----------



## pnayak (Jan 13, 2011)

There's no /nonexistent directory on my system. How do I tell gnome-session to look for /root/.ICEauthority (that exists).

I'm also getting,


```
There is a problem with the configuration server 
(/usr/local/libexec/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
```


----------

